# Steroids vs natural



## DetMuscle (Oct 27, 2014)

I have two teen boys in the army. Infantry. They have both trained hard from early teens and really before. I'm getting messages from my youngest so who is 18 and has been in over a year. Now he is asking about dbol. Telling me everybody is doing it and should he try it. I explained some of the science with him on steroids and dbol specifically. These guys are doing dbol alone. At least I have a good relationship with my boys so that they talk to me. They always have about drugs and steroids. After alot of discussion I really wanted him to come to his own conclusion. Obviously I would put a stop to it if he decided any other way than he doesn't want to do. I should say I would have done everything in my power to stop it. I really glad we had the discussion and now he is educated and sees the others as not so smart. I hope he passes on to others what Ive told him and my other son. I hope.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Oct 27, 2014)

Man, that I just too damn young. I hope you explained that if they have any more growing to do he could forget it cuz gear will prematurely close growth plates. Not too mention the negative effects on natural Test levels. All for nothing, because he will lose 90% if not more of all gains. 
Just not worth it. He's got a good 5 years of serious potential for natural growth. Rather Then a quick fix. I gained 25 pounds the summer of my 18th birthday. Just eating and lifting my Ass off.


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 27, 2014)

Bigjim5 said:


> Man, that I just too damn young. I hope you explained that if they have any more growing to do he could forget it cuz gear will prematurely close growth plates. Not too mention the negative effects on natural Test levels. All for nothing, because he will lose 90% if not more of all gains.
> Just not worth it. He's got a good 5 years of serious potential for natural growth. Rather Then a quick fix. I gained 25 pounds the summer of my 18th birthday. Just eating and lifting my Ass off.



Kids did come up and we talked about that. he said he wants lots of kids and I said then think twice and three times before you get stupid


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Didn't you tell him testosterone is the foundation of every great cycle?


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 28, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Didn't you tell him testosterone is the foundation of every great cycle?



haha no.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 4, 2014)

That's awesome that you can guide your  boy's in the right direction Bro! Alot of teens have no parental guidance or let alone a father around to talk to and help them grow to be good men. They are lucky to have you to discuss these things and keep them from making the huge mistake of running gear at that age as so many young men do with little or no knowledge of what the hell they are even doing! Well played Brother, and as a retired Army veteran myself, i commend them for serving and protecting this great country we live in. HOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2015)

This is something which has come up in my house as well.  My boy is 14 and working out hard.  He has cut 30 pounds since football season and is getting stronger.  He is now 6'2 and 200 lbs.  He and I are going to work on cutting weight from now until he gets out of school this year.  I really don't want him to lose so much weight for sports, but I do think he will be better off with less body fat and more speed.  If he keeps growing and developing then he has a chance to play college football and baseball.  I played football in college and saw many players take steroids.  I didn't at that time and I didn't develop as quickly as they did.  I was closer to 24 when I finally began to gain weight and grow like I wanted.  I would like to have my son grow when it matters rather than after his athletic career is over.  I've discussed steroids with him and told him it could hurt his height.  He is still growing and his grandfather grew 5 inches after high school.  I'm just wondering when if ever would be a good time to introduce something more than diet and workout into his system?  My thought is if ever it would be HGH before he started college and testing. I'm still researching t hough.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 13, 2015)

I think of it like this, most kids want to feel like they are using something that is the strong stuff and not able to be bought at your local supplement shop. So in saying that why not try them on some ostarine (sarms mk-2866) not only does it cut fat and build some lean muscle but it helps with injury etc and it is not a steroid and is safe.

But the best thing for them would be to eat big and train big, the old basics are the best for a reason.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 13, 2015)

Read the msg I posted for the OP. I would not give your kid HGH. If you were to do something like a steroid and were worried about it showing up in a piss test etc then a fast acting a clearing steroid would be the best like prop. BUT I would suggest you and your son look at the route of sarms first. Feel free to msg me if you have any questions.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2015)

Mr.BTB said:


> I think of it like this, most kids want to feel like they are using something that is the strong stuff and not able to be bought at your local supplement shop. So in saying that why not try them on some ostarine (sarms mk-2866) not only does it cut fat and build some lean muscle but it helps with injury etc and it is not a steroid and is safe.
> 
> But the best thing for them would be to eat big and train big, the old basics are the best for a reason.



I have never heard of this before.  I've done some research and it seems like a decent solution.  I've never seen it offered anywhere.  Is it easily found?


----------



## buffalohead (Apr 26, 2015)

Bareback said:


> .  If he keeps growing and developing then he has a chance to play college football and baseball.  I played football in college and saw many players take steroids.  I didn't at that time and I didn't develop as quickly as they did.  I was closer to 24 when I finally began to gain weight and grow like I wanted.  I would like to have my son grow when it matters rather than after his athletic career is over.



There are millions of kids that play high school football and only the best of them play regularly in college, where there are still tens of thousands of players. Out of all those many thousands of players, there are 1600 players in the entire NFL.  Your kid may be one of them but the odds are he won't be. Giving him drugs at such a young age so he MIGHT make a college team is lunacy.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 27, 2015)

There should be sponsors on here selling it as Ostarine or mk-2866, I have bought mine through a place called unique chemicals.


----------



## derian06 (Apr 27, 2015)

5a hydroxy-laxogenin is another safe alternative


----------



## Akrobatik (Oct 9, 2015)

Couple of kids in high school I knew did dbol. They were balding by the time they graduated.


----------

